
The iPhone Is Now the Best Selling Phone In the U.S. - qhoxie
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2008/11/10/the-iphone-is-now-the-best-selling-phone-in-the-us/
======
josefresco
I predict next quarters numbers will have the RAZR back on top due to the fact
it's mostly 'free'

